# Seeing double.



## IKE (May 1, 2018)

I noticed it a little yesterday but even more today......with both eyes open I'm seeing double but with one eye closed I see fine.

I just got back from the Opthamologist and was told it was fairly common with my type 2 diabetes (if you're not behaving) and I have what is called "diabetic 6th nerve palsy".

She told me what I already know.........I need to cut carbs, eat more meat and veggies, less sweets, drop more weight and start checking my blood sugar (which I haven't done in Lord knows how long.)

She said that normally patients will see their vision return to normal in four to six weeks if they do what they're supposed to but if things don't improve there are expensive corrective glasses that can be made but again they are expensive......I go back for a follow up in five weeks.

All of my test strips expired a couple years ago so I just called my regular MD and they're going to call me in some new ones at Walmart......doc said if my BS is constantly over 150 that he'll probably increase my oral medication and that for me he'd like to see it somewhere around 110 to 130.

In short, I need to start being a good little boy where my BS and weight are concerned.


----------



## Keesha (May 1, 2018)

Sorry for the news IKE. Yep! You’ll have to start being a good little boy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for the information IKE!

That is a situation that my PCP and eye guy have never mentioned to me, along with several others.

Diabetes is very frustrating in that it keeps changing so that what worked yesterday doesn't work today.  This is the first time in my life that I've had a disease where the focus was not on a cure only the management of the symptoms.  Very frustrating and humbling part of getting old!!!

Good luck, IKE!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2018)

I hope your BS gets better and that double vision goes away, too!


----------



## IKE (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone.

Mama was gone and I had to go to the bank this afternoon so I drove over with one eye closed all the way and back and it went well.

Just for the heck of it while sitting still at a stoplight I opened both eyes and saw double white lines, cars and curbs.....weird.

Tomorrow when I go pick up my new BS test strips I'll look around back in the pharmacy section and see if I can't find some sort of cheap stick-on or strap type eye patch also.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2018)

That's scary driving like that Ike, please be careful.  You should at least cut back on carbs and sweets for sure.  With your doctor's approval, maybe you would consider taking some supplements like Chromium Picolinate, Bitter Melon or Turmeric.....but get the go ahead from your doc first, just to be on the safe side.  Take care of yourself! :love_heart:


----------



## terry123 (May 1, 2018)

My BIL has been living with diabetes for many years.  He monitors his sugar and records everything for his doctor.  He watches what he eats and now its second nature for him.  Its just part of it. We all have something to do to ensure our well being.


----------



## dpwspringer (May 2, 2018)

Now that you mention it I have had "seeing double" experiences and I never remembered to mention it when I had an eye exam. Mine would typically happen for an hour or so on the first day of a backpacking trip in the mountains after the first few hours of exertion where my heart rate likely elevated a bit. It would self correct and would not occur again on the following days I was backpacking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2018)

Ike, here's some info that you asked for on a couple of supplements I mentioned.  Following is about Bitter Melon, which can be in a supplement, or the actual fruit.  Below are quotes from the three following links.  This is the brand I use.









> There are two main lines of evidence that bitter melon could potentially  be useful in treating diabetes.  These two lines of evidence are that  bitter melon can lower blood sugar levels and lower blood triglyceride  levels.  These studies indicated that this can happen in cells, animal  studies and in some human studies.





> Bitter melon is one of the most potent fruits for managing [3]  diabetes mellitus for a few reasons. There are significant levels of  charntin (peptides that resemble insulin), and alkaloids within the  fleshy fruit of bitter melon. These components actively help in reducing  the blood sugar levels. Bitter melon also helps to prevent unpredictable spikes and drops in insulin levels by regulating the metabolism  and use of sugar the body has consumed. *It is a powerful hypoglycemic  agent so avoid its use if taking medicines that lower blood sugar*!





> *1. Helps Normalize Blood Sugar Levels
> *
> 
> Findings from both human and animal studies have demonstrated a  hypoglycemic effect of concentrated bitter melon extract, meaning it  helps to lower blood glucose (sugar) levels and regulate the body’s use  of insulin.
> ...



https://www.thediabetescouncil.com/surprising-benefits-of-bitter-melon-for-diabetes/  

https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/vegetable/health-benefits-of-bitter-melon.html 

https://draxe.com/bitter-melon/ 

Turmeric info for diabetes linked by me in this thread. 

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/35040-Diabetes/page2?highlight=diabetes


----------



## IKE (May 2, 2018)

Sb......


----------



## IKE (May 2, 2018)

Picked up my new BS test strips today for my Accu-Chek Aviva and installed a new battery and the test strips will not work.....I called Accu-Chek toll free and they told me that my nine year old unit needs to be replaced with the current Accu-Chek Plus model.

They are sending the new model free of charge and also a new finger tip pricker dealie because the one I have is also outdated and the needles are no longer being made for it.

I also picked up some Splenda and a box of the Curad eye patches today while at Wally World.....breakfast was one piece of buttered toast, lunch five saltines and a little can of potted meat and supper was a pretty good sized pile of cooked fresh kale.


Gotta go tornado sirens just went off !!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2018)

Hope the tornado doesn't touch down near your house Ike, stay safe!


----------



## IKE (May 14, 2018)

I've been watching what I eat and the double vision has been gone for 3 or 4 days plus I've lost a few pounds in the past two weeks.....being diabetic and all of a sudden having vision problems really scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Linda W. (May 16, 2018)

I hope everything goes well for you, Ike! Vision is so important. I also had bad news when I visited my opthalmologist yesterday. The intra-ocular pressure was too high in my eyes. I'm having lasix surgery next week (lasix peripheral iridotomy) to hopefully fix the problem. He didn't actually say I have glaucoma, but that's what he was talking about. I knew I wasn't seeing as clearly now, no pain yet, thank goodness. DH already has low vision problems from Macular Degeneration.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2018)

IKE said:


> I've been watching what I eat and the double vision has been gone for 3 or 4 days plus I've lost a few pounds in the past two weeks.....being diabetic and all of a sudden having vision problems really scared the crap out of me.



Good for you IKE. Seeing double should have been a big wake up call and eating more healthy does have positive side effects. 
You will lose weight, gain more energy and be clearer headed.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2018)

Linda W. said:


> I hope everything goes well for you, Ike! Vision is so important. I also had bad news when I visited my opthalmologist yesterday. The intra-ocular pressure was too high in my eyes. I'm having lasix surgery next week (lasix peripheral iridotomy) to hopefully fix the problem. He didn't actually say I have glaucoma, but that's what he was talking about. I knew I wasn't seeing as clearly now, no pain yet, thank goodness. DH already has low vision problems from Macular Degeneration.



Good luck with your eye operation Linda. I wish you well. 
My husband has that same eye disease but thankfully it’s not getting any worse.


----------



## Linda W. (May 17, 2018)

Thank you! Being older sure seems to include a lot of fighting for whatever health you have left!


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Linda W. said:


> Thank you! Being older sure seems to include a lot of fighting for whatever health you have left!



You are welcome and yes , but I’d have it no other way. 
Good health is worth fighting for.


----------



## IKE (May 17, 2018)

Linda W. said:


> I hope everything goes well for you, Ike! Vision is so important. I also had bad news when I visited my opthalmologist yesterday. The intra-ocular pressure was too high in my eyes. I'm having lasix surgery next week (lasix peripheral iridotomy) to hopefully fix the problem. He didn't actually say I have glaucoma, but that's what he was talking about. I knew I wasn't seeing as clearly now, no pain yet, thank goodness. DH already has low vision problems from Macular Degeneration.



I wish you the best of luck with your surgery Linda.


----------



## Linda W. (May 22, 2018)

Thank you. Just grateful for good health coverage so it's covered!


----------



## Lara (May 22, 2018)

Ike, do you have an update on the tornado and your vision? You too, Linda.

Sharing your vision experience and what your doctor said is going to help many people who read your posts..


----------



## IKE (May 22, 2018)

Lara the tornado missed us by a couple of miles and my double vision seems to have cleared itself up.....I still have the followup appointment scheduled with my opthalmologist on June first. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Lara (May 22, 2018)

Whew, good to hear Ike! No tornado. No more double vision. But now there's something coming to do you in:

Somewhere in the thread I read that you "picked up some Splenda". Toss it my friend. Don't fret about the financial loss, just toss it. It's WORSE for you than sugar! It's a dangerous chemical. It's putting a pesticide in your body.

Replace it with all natural "Stevia" if you must have something sweet. But even that tricks your brain into thinking it's sugar and will cause you to crave more sweets. I would use good old cane sugar and just gradually cut down on your intake amount (preferably organic unbleached cane sugar).

Click on this link. The whole article is excellent from Dr. Mercola but if you want to get to the serious list of symptoms you can scroll down to "Health Dangers of Splenda" (aka sucralose)
https://articles.mercola.com/sites/...ormation-about-potential-harmful-effects.aspx


----------



## IKE (May 22, 2018)

To be honest I consume very little actual sugar, just a little in my morning coffee and my iced tea and I've cut *way, way* back on sweets like cake, pie, ice cream, cookies, candy etc.

Based on my limited actual sugar consumption and from reading the article it looks like I'd be doing myself a big favor by continuing to use sugar and getting off Splenda or switching over to Stevia.

Thanks Lara.


----------



## Lara (May 22, 2018)

Your welcome Ike. if you only use it in your coffee, and very little, then I don't see a problem but another plus for Stevia is that it tastes better and less of an after taste....but I still detect a little after taste. My daughters don't. Oh, and check ingredients in grocery store items that say low sugar or sugarless...anything in the ingredients with "ose" (like sucralose) on the end is bad and aspartame is bad.

You're doing great! Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------

